# Angelfish laying eggs. Help!!!



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a couple of questions regarding this topic. 

Can I remove the eggs once they have been laid and fertilized and hatch without the parents?
If possible how would I do that?
How long until the eggs hatch?
If I need the parents to hatch the eggs should I divide the tank for them?

I have never had any luck with angels in the past and just noticed today that 2 of them were mouth fighting and now have laid a bunch of eggs on my filter tube. I would appreciate all the help I can get on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I had a pair that spawned yesterday. The eggs were gone this morning 'cause I didn't leave the lights on. Some time during the night they were eaten.

I currently have a 10 gallon tank with 200-300 10-14 day old fry. The parents spawned in a community tank, on a plant. I removed the plant and placed it in the 10 gallon and added a couple of drops of methyline blue. 

So there are many ways to do it. If it's not a community tank you can leave the parents to take care of the eggs. Some fish are eggeaters so the eggs might get eaten. It'll take a week to ten days for the fry to become free swimming. 

Have brine shrimp ready and they'll grow like a stink.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz Paul!! R this the angels u r selling?


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes he was elling them to me but he's gonna keep them now. No biggie I understand. I get the one that isn't a parent. Looms like the eggs are fertilized. So it's a waiting game and hope nobody eats them. My bnp loved angel eggs even with the lights on. Doh


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

That darned BNP ate the eggs before I could get a tank divider cut and in place. I did a bit of research and says they should lay again in a couple weeks or so. I have moved a few fish around to accommodate the angels and allow them to do there thing without any further mishaps. Thanks for all your replies. And a big thanks to Shady280 for his understanding. Enjoy the 3rd angel I know he is in good hands and not going to be alone.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> That darned BNP ate the eggs before I could get a tank divider cut and in place. I did a bit of research and says they should lay again in a couple weeks or so. I have moved a few fish around to accommodate the angels and allow them to do there thing without any further mishaps. Thanks for all your replies. And a big thanks to Shady280 for his understanding. Enjoy the 3rd angel I know he is in good hands and not going to be alone.


Sorry to hear that. Hope it wasn't the BNP you just got from me... They will spawn again. Wait a couple weeks, do a good sized water change and feed them some of those blkworms and bam! Egg city....


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope it wasn't the BNP you just got from me... They will spawn again. Wait a couple weeks, do a good sized water change and feed them some of those blkworms and bam! Egg city....


That was exactly the one that did it. No worries they will spawn again soon enough. I should be picking up the black-worms tonight as well as the moss.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

haha figures right...


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Be warned with those blackworms that one square is ALOT of worms. Start with a smaller amount for the first couple feedings... Took me a few attempts to get the right amount for each tank.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Immus21 said:


> Be warned with those blackworms that one square is ALOT of worms. Start with a smaller amount for the first couple feedings... Took me a few attempts to get the right amount for each tank.


Do they need to be thawed first or just used frozen?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I just put them in a hot cup of water and wait a few mins. Then dump in a little bit at a time.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I will give that a try. I will start with 1 cube and feed all the tanks and see who eats them.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> I will give that a try. I will start with 1 cube and feed all the tanks and see who eats them.


Good idea. Might take a couple feedings for some of your fish to get used to them... Your Angels should take to them right away though if they are pigs like mine used to be!


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Paul I think the one I got is female cause my xl male sure looks excited. I gave both of them some color bits and blackworms so we shall see what happens next. Your angels will love blackworms.


----------



## kenny (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,

Hi,

I have young koi angel fish for sale. The size is about that of a Loonie and Toonie. I would like to sell the Loonie size for $1 and Toonie size for $2. If you are interested, please let me know. ( 604 468 8288 )

Thanks,
Kenny


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

kenny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


I am not interested but you could try shady280. By the way a loonie and toonie are practically the same size. Good luck with the sale though.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

my only problem with having wee ones in my tank is my male is huge, like 6" tall, he actually dwarfs sunsines angel!! but a great plus is they are getting along great.


----------

